# Twiggs county Club 2013-2014



## ts3600 (Aug 3, 2012)

Taking members for the 2013 - 2014 season.  1900 acres with camp site for $800 per membership.  Deer turkeys hogs ducks and small game. No hogs with dogs. Join now and hunt turkey season.  Call Tommy at 478-952-6008


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Put me on the waiting list for next year.


----------



## cr4zygui (Dec 5, 2012)

this is a pretty old post and you might have a better cahnce calling or pming him.


----------



## jel123 (Dec 20, 2012)

any openings call Jim 321-652-5406


----------



## Chase051094 (Dec 22, 2012)

Put me on list for 2013/2014 year plzzzReally I'll give yah a call when I get the chance so I can see what the land looks like


----------



## ts3600 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Taking names*

Will have a few spots open, PM me and I will put your name on list


----------



## ts3600 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have some openings and will be there this sat if anyone wants to come look 
Let me know
Tommy 478-952-6008


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jan 31, 2013)

If we were to join this year would we be able to turkey hunt this year? Thanks


----------



## cr4zygui (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes if you pay on sat you will have this turkey season to hunt


Nang


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 1, 2013)

How many openings?


----------



## ts3600 (Feb 1, 2013)

outdoorsman 52 said:


> If we were to join this year would we be able to turkey hunt this year? Thanks



Yes


----------



## ts3600 (Feb 1, 2013)

hambone76 said:


> How many openings?



about 10


----------



## justinsadkins (Feb 1, 2013)

When convenient for you, please give me a call @ 478-394-3580. I have a few questions about the twiggs county club. Thanks... Will also send PM...


----------



## deermedic6558 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Twiggs*

Tommy, sent ya a pm


----------



## Swampdonkey2009 (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you have qdm program 


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 12, 2013)

No, just four points or better on one side.


----------



## ts3600 (Feb 13, 2013)

whitetaco02 said:


> No, just four points or better on one side.



This year we are changing to ear wide bucks minimum


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 13, 2013)

ts3600 said:


> This year we are changing to ear wide bucks minimum


Good


----------



## cr4zygui (Feb 14, 2013)

I may try to head back down there next Friday to set up some cameras and put a feeder up.  I may catch up with some hog hunting too


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 14, 2013)

Few pics from the 1100 acre side....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 14, 2013)

Pig my dad shot, over 400 lbs


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 14, 2013)

Another good buck...


----------



## ts3600 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Full*

We are now full.  If interested let pm me and I will add you to the waiting list
Tommy


----------



## cr4zygui (Feb 21, 2013)

The T & R Hunting Club Facebook page is now up for all of you club members and all that is interested in seeing and catching up with us during the season and off season


----------

